

Neutrinos Might be Superluminal After All - mrb
http://news.sciencemag.org/scienceinsider/2012/02/official-word-on-superluminal-ne.html

======
giusemir1978
nice "click me" title, but looks like neutrinos will not be superluminal in
the end.

The second anomaly discovered is statistical in its nature. Scientists don't
know precisely when the neutrino is generated: at the beginning or at the end
of the pulse.

Scientists are going to reduce the lenght of the pulse because this will make
measurements more reliable.

And even that, GPS receivers at OPERA are not considered that much reliable by
many.

